# Solved: "Cannot connect to primary DNS Server"



## cbg

EDIT: ok i thought i fixed the problem, but i actually didn't


So the internet connection on my laptop has always been fine this past month. But in the last couple of days, I couldn't connect to the DSL connection. The internet on the other two computers in my house are working fine. It says I'm connected to local only, but not internet. And when I tried to diagnose the problem, it said "Windows confirmed that this computer cannot connect to Primary DNS Server." I don't have a router. I don't remember doing anything differently in the past couple of days. So please help me!


----------



## JohnWill

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

The name of your ISP and country of residence.
Make/model of the broadband modem. If dial-up, please specify.
Make/model of the router (if any).
Connection type, wired, wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (WEP, WPA, WPA2, etc.)
Make/model of network card or wireless adapter.
Make/model of your computer (motherboard if home-built).
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP2, Vista, etc.

Also, please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages.


----------



## cbg

-My ISP is AT&T Express DSL. United States
-Ok I wasn't sure if this is right, but I went to control panel>Device Manager>Modems and it says HDAUDIO Soft Data Fax Modem with Smart CP
-No router
-Connection - wired connection
-And I don't know if this is the right info either, but in Device Manager, under "Network adapters," it says Broadcom 4321AG 802.11a/b/g/draft-n Wi-Fi Adapter and NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
-Make Model: Hewlett-Packard, HP Pavilion dv6000
-Windows Vista Home Premium

Ok, so you know how in the tray icon, it displays your internet connection. Like when my ethernet is not plugged in, then there's a red X there. Well now when I let my mouse go over there, it says "Local Only." A few days ago, it always said "Local and Internet." And when I go to Network and Sharing Center, and I click on View Status for the Local Area Connection, it says:

IPv4 Connectivity: Local
IPv6 Connectivity: Limited

I think that has something to do with it? Like IPv6 is internet-related right. And so the speed says 100.0 Mbps, and so it seems like I would have connection, but I don't.

Anyway, So I went to Network and Sharing center, and went to "Diagnose and Repair" (I was just trying anything I could), and the exact error message says:
_
"Windows confirmed that this computer cannot connect to "Primary DNS Server"
This server may not be available
->Windows found a problem that cannot be repaired automatically. Contact your Internet service provider or network administrator for help or click her for information about things you can try to help resolve the problem
_

And I clicked there, but nothing helped. It just talked about stuff like make sure your modem is turned on, and it is. And the ethernet was always plugged in correctly.

And I don't know about contacting my ISP, because again, the internet connection on the other two computers in my house are working just fine. And the connection on mines started acting weird a few days ago. Ahhh so frustrated. But will this Primary DNS server issue interfere with wireless or my future internet connection elsewhere? Sh*t I have to go back to college soon and this is a new laptop.


----------



## TerryNet

If you have a 3rd party firewall (internet security) uninstall it or make sure it is not blocking desired access.

Start, Run, CMD, OK to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## cbg

EDIT: everything is fine now


----------



## Memnoch322

First, you do have a router. Your router is a 2wire. and if you are xxxing out your IP addresses it is only making it harder for us to tell what is happening!!! The whole point of posting that was for that info!! 

Can you from the command prompt ping 4.2.2.2?

start>run>cmd

ping 4.2.2.2


----------



## cbg

EDIT: everything is fine now


----------



## TerryNet

Please try to get us an ipconfig /all without Media disconnected for the ethernet, and without Xs for the IPs.


----------



## cbg

Sorry, I just edited it a minute ago^

And when I did it just now, the ethernet was plugged in, I don't know why it's saying "media disconnected"


----------



## TerryNet

OK, got it now. You have what appears to be a good IP configuration from the router. Try

ping 192.168.1.65
ping 192.168.1.254


----------



## cbg

EDIT: everything is fine now


----------



## TerryNet

Well, you're getting at least as far as your router. Try a couple more pings. All you have to tell us is whether you get 4 Replies or all packets lost. I'm expecting failure since png 4.2.2.2 failed, but please try them anyhow.

ping 209.131.36.158
ping www.yahoo.com


----------



## cbg

I got 4 replies for ping 209.131.36.158

for ping www.yahoo.com, it says "Ping could not find host www.yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again"

And I put my mouse over the icon, and it says "Access: Local and Internet" just now, but I tried to open Firefox and Internet Explorer, and there's still no internet.


----------



## JohnWill

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.

If that doesn't help, let's try replacing your DNS server. Follow the instructions at OpenDNS for Windows and configure to use OpenDNS for your DNS server. See if that makes a difference.


----------



## cbg

^ I tried all of that, and it doesn't make a difference.


----------



## TerryNet

You found what seems to be a very unique problem!

Let's see, no editing this time, another ipconfig /all


----------



## cbg

EDIT - everything is fine now.


----------



## TerryNet

"And my ethernet is plugged in."

Yeah, it all looks good now (it's only the wireless that is disconnected). Except for one thing. I'm sure JohnWill meant to set your ethernet's TCP/IP Properties to the OpenDNS servers. The reason is because sometimes a computer and router refuse to play nice with DNS and the fix (well, work around) is to give real DNS server(s) to the computer.


----------



## cbg

OMG YES it works now! Well the first time I tried the OpenDNS, it didn't work. But I tried again just now, and I have internet now. 

Thanks you sooo much TerryNet and JohnWill for helping me. I appreciate it. =)


----------



## TerryNet

You are quite welcome. Glad we could help.

Please mark this 'solved' using the Thread Tools at the upper right.


----------

